# We need a games/boys room



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Now that this site has given the ladies a room.....I think it would be good to have a games room........Esp for us insomiacs and shift workers that having nothing better to do at night other than browse the forum.

Suggestions

Poker room
Pool room
Cribbage room

Maybe host a in forum competition?

Well just a thought.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Great idea, like the Yahoo Pool game.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

sssgucci said:


> Great idea, like the Yahoo Pool game.


Why thankyou very much [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Also if anyone used to go to chat rooms and remember the MSN room before they were closed down. I found a site that uses the exact same set up as the old MSN rooms. Was wondering about opening a TT room. Won't post the link because i remember reading that Jae was looking into a chat room on the forum and odn't want to step on anyones toes. But just another suggestion.

Sorry it's these cold lonely nights.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea, like the Yahoo Pool game.
> ...


Hope this helps

http://www.labour.org.uk/home

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > sssgucci said:
> ...


Yes reading it would send me to sleep........Don't know why i didnt think of it in the first place.............But then saying that it could also have me in fits of laughter.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

hope to meet you in 2006........ all the best genocidalduck :wink:


----------

